# My new addition



## HogMan (Feb 2, 2008)

Picked up my new 92FS yesterday, haven't had A chance to shoot it yet.
Got it cleaned up and ready to lock and load.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Where's the pictures?????:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm ordering one on monday from buds gun shop. 92fs in SS.  Let us know how you like it!

-Jeff-


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

92FS, my all time fav...


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Spartan said:


> 92FS, my all time fav...


My first pistol!! Trust me, you will love it. Extremely accurate and reliable as they come - makes noise 100% of the time you pull the trigger and not finicky *at all* about what it's fed. Eats, chews, and spits out everything, every time. I've had 0.0% malfunctions of any kind after several thousand rounds.

And gorgeous to boot!

Congrats and best of luck!!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations! Good luck with it. I owned one for about six months. It just didn't work out for me.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

My first, too. I will not part with this gun until I am on my death bed and I give it to one of my kids/ grandkids.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry its military brother, the M9, every day. The gun works.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

You got to love it. Pops


----------

